# Can my truck handle 8foot pro ultramount



## lowazztruck (Jan 11, 2010)

hi i have a 2003 1500 silverado 4x4 with the 5.3 reg cab long bed. i have a chance to get a 8 foot western ultramunt for a good price but is this too much fr my truck weight wise? or am i safe. im prob gonna get torsion keys and lift the front end a little bit


----------



## Schwinn68 (Jan 7, 2009)

with proper ballast and some cranks on the torsion bars you should be fine.


----------



## lowazztruck (Jan 11, 2010)

what is a ballast? im new to this


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

ive gotta friend with a 2500 and his squats really hard with it...and its just the pro plow..not the proplus.. id say no


----------



## Schwinn68 (Jan 7, 2009)

lowazztruck;955325 said:


> what is a ballast? im new to this


ballast is just some kind of weight in the bed to offset the weight of the plow in the front.


----------



## Schwinn68 (Jan 7, 2009)

the weights are very similar for the different size plows. for instance, I know of a lot of 1/2 ton trucks with 7 1/2' pro plow that are just fine. the weight difference between these plows and an 8' pro plus is 805# to 682# or 789# for a 7 1/2' pro plus. 

Just going by the numbers, I'd say this truck should be o.k. with this set up. A set of timbrens or an equivalent would help


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

I see lots of 1/2 ton trucks with 8' blades, you should be fine.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

JustinD;955529 said:


> I see lots of 1/2 ton trucks with 8' blades, you should be fine.


x2.

There's a guy cruising around my area with an old RT2 Boss 9.2V on a 96-99 Chevy K1500.


----------



## Gear_Head (Apr 29, 2009)

I have an 05 1500 with 8ft Western Pro. A few cranks of the torsion bars and it does not squat much at all with the plow on now.


----------



## lowazztruck (Jan 11, 2010)

i was thinking bout cutting the blad down to 7.5 for the 20 lbs and less snow to push? i really want a hts but this deal is to good to pass up


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

lowazztruck;955734 said:


> i was thinking bout cutting the blad down to 7.5 for the 20 lbs and less snow to push? i really want a hts but this deal is to good to pass up


...I wouldnt go cutting the blade down to size...either stick with the 8ft. or go with what you truly want, the HTS.


----------



## lowazztruck (Jan 11, 2010)

im just woried about breaking alot of parts on the truck


----------



## Storsy23 (Dec 12, 2009)

getting new torsion bar keys would not do anything for handling the plow except raising your truck a few inches in the front.. timbren kit would be the best solution and tightening up your torsion bars i would not tighten them all the way up witch would cause wear and tear on your truck (more than usual) i would think you would be ok with a 8 foot plow


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Just plow carefully (and smart) and do what everyone else has said and you'll be fine. What will you be plowing? Drives, lots, roads?


----------



## lowazztruck (Jan 11, 2010)

driveways and some lots


----------



## lowazztruck (Jan 11, 2010)

some places are saying go with the mid weight some say hts and some say i can handle the 8pro so im lost. also how do i no if my truck is snow plow prep


----------



## gas man (Dec 11, 2009)

you will be fine. i have been running my 8ft pro for a couple years with no problems, my truck is 00 gmc ext cab with a 3 in. bodylift with 285's gave the tbars a few cranks and its fine. everyone says it looks really nice and does not sag hardly at all. If you use your head and plow smart you will not tear anything up. oh and also upped the air pressure in the front tires as well.


----------



## lowazztruck (Jan 11, 2010)

thanks i think im gonna give it a shot


----------



## leeddog65 (Jan 18, 2005)

I have a 7'6 on a tahoe, but I take it off IMMEDIATELY...dont drive around town with tha plow on. Why take chances


----------



## SD Cookman (Jun 5, 2009)

http://www.westernplows.com/quickmatch/bladeinfo.asp

Go to westerns web site and find this, it says you need:
Recommended snowplow prep. package whenever available. Requires bumper notching. Recommended Z85 suspension.
and 470 lbs of ballast


----------



## MassPlow (Dec 18, 2009)

I have a 2003 Silverado k1500. I just installed the new Fisher HT plow. PERFECT PLOW FOR THIS TRUCK! The total weight of the blade and mount is 474 lbs. I cranked the torsion bars 2 full turns raised the truck 2" and this truck pushes the snow like a bull. This plow also has the MMII mount system and mounts in under a minute. The last huge storm we got in Norwood, MA was about 19" and this set up was pushing fresh 19" powder with no problems. I was quite hesitant to put a plow on this half ton pickup but this truck kicks ass. 

Remember, its not the plowing that beats the sh*t out of the truck...its the driver! Take it easy, dont bite off more than the truck can chew and this truck will surely make you some serious cash! I use this truck for large commercial applications (ie holiday inn, verizon, papa ginos etc etc) and it works like a charm! 

However, be sure to keep a cash account aside for general repairs. I've already snapped an e-brake wire and had to replace the 4x4 switch. Other than that this truck will treat you very well.


Oh yea, I keep 800 lbs of sand at the tailgate as my ballast. The entire set up brand new and installed cost me $4200. 

The last 9" storm we had, this truck pulled a F350 dump out of a ditch in 4x4 low....seriously, this truck is a horse.

Good luck brotha


----------

